# Warning!: Don't buy Greenhorn equipment.



## MerlinApexDylan (Oct 14, 2002)

They are supposed to have a reputation for making good limbs with at a high quality. Guess I was unlucky.


----------



## TomG (Dec 4, 2002)

Dylan,

I am shooting Green Horn limbs, the ceramic carbon ones with a normal geometry, and I love them. I had no problem with them. I do have to say that the new geometry might not be mastered... hence the problem.


Concerning consumer services, I agree, none.....

Too bad that so much manufacturing knowledge is waisted.


TomG


----------



## FullThrottle91 (Jun 4, 2003)

I'm sorry for you Dylan, but I don't hear the same here in Europe.

I've been shooting to the GreenHorn European Tournament for 3 years now, very well organized. Great people !
I know people in France close to me shooting GreenHorn Recurve's and I can say they like very much the bow and specially the limbs. Some of them as had few problems, and things were solved correctly with GreenHorn custom service. With no pain at all.
I can speak also about one of the top french Compound archer who was shooting GrennHorn Compound bows last year and won several tournament and French National championship last year with this bow.

You might be right when saying it's a little country far away from you, and the distance can be a problem sometimes.... 
but what do you think people say here in France for example when speaking about let's say Martin compared with Hoyt ?
When I look to most of the compound archer in European meeting, I can see almost 75% of Hoyt compound here, and may be only 2% of Martin.
so if I follow Dougk reflexion's, people should buy Hoyt if they don't want to complain about services ?
won't that be also a problem in manners when one requires a service ?

by the way, you know what ? I've sold all my Hoyt compound to shoot Martin this year.... even if it's more difficult for me to find a Martin support in France than Hoyt !
sometimes it is necessary to know to listen to its heart

thanks for your comprehension, and please, give an other chance to GreenHorn 
Eric


----------



## MerlinApexDylan (Oct 14, 2002)

Well, both Alternative and Greenhorn must be out of business. Cause I haven't got any reply's from anyone. Oh well, I just bought a pair of XQ-1's. I'll just make sure not to recommend either of these businesses to any new budding customer.


----------



## farms100 (Jan 16, 2003)

MerlinApexDylan said:


> *Well, both Alternative and Greenhorn must be out of business. Cause I haven't got any reply's from anyone. Oh well, I just bought a pair of XQ-1's. I'll just make sure not to recommend either of these businesses to any new budding customer. *


MAybe they would respond to you better if you didn blast them and there stuff loudly ovey the internet before they get a reasonable chance to respond the equipment problem. A reasonalbe person would give them a day or two to get back to you, and try to resolve the problem. Generally most companies respond well to polite but firm demands. going straight to Screaming bloody murder over the internet, before i had resonable chance to deal with the problem. would pi** me off as a business owner, thus increasing the likley hood of telling the customer to go "do a anatomicly impossible act" to themselves

Limb falure is an fact of life in archery, every company has had limb failures and will continue to. I would rather have a limb fail right away due to some hidden defect, then fail after 1-2 years.


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

Bruce if you do a search on his limb problem you'll see that he has been trying to get it resolved for about a year or so. 

As for the compound side of the company a lot of their compound limbs are made for them by Dave Barnsdale. So if you want to shoot a GreenHorn then get a compound EH! Ken


----------



## Harald (Sep 12, 2003)

Agree It's a long time since Merlin A made aware of the problem in a polite manner thru the forums. Think he has been quite patient in waiting to see if the company is standing behind their guarantees.

Strange there should be so huge difference in experienced service
on each side of the atlantic. Not good. Still hoping this might turn out as good as possible which will be if the company gives Merlin A compensation. Think it's important for archer's to stick together when wrong is obiously being done, to show we won't be as easily overrun by the moneymaking industry.

(No, I'm not a bloody commu ROFL )


----------



## Shirt (Aug 31, 2002)

Kinda expensive, and requires you to speak Belgian 

But agreed, a phone call is worth an awful lot.


----------



## stevej (Jul 1, 2002)

and they probably speak proper english


----------



## barnrat53 (Jun 25, 2002)

I have talked to Francis at Greenhorn several times and I assure you he can converse in english...........Dave


----------



## Shirt (Aug 31, 2002)

I stand corrected...


----------



## Kari Hämäläinen (Oct 19, 2002)

Beliewe me or not but each time the item under warranty reparations travels overseas takes more than four months! Not actually repairing or handling but because service put that item under repair such a long queue because angry customer is so far away.

Same thing hapens there in USA as here in Europe.


----------



## MerlinApexDylan (Oct 14, 2002)

Kari Hämäläinen said:


> *Beliewe me or not but each time the item under warranty reparations travels overseas takes more than four months! Not actually repairing or handling but because service put that item under repair such a long queue because angry customer is so far away.
> 
> Same thing hapens there in USA as here in Europe. *


Some companies can have a two day turnover. Some a week or less. Some perhaps a month to 6 weeks. This across the pond stuff is just a good line of bullock excuses. 

Good thing Dave Barnsdale is making their limbs, cause thats quality craftsmanship. Having two recurve limb tips of different sizes and one limb shorter then the other, thats crap.

I still stand by what I've mentioned. 
Dylan


----------



## monty53 (Jun 19, 2002)

MerlinApexDylan has been trying to resolve this problem for a long time. A lot of companies want your money, once they have it; SEE YOU!!!!!!!
Let them have it Dylan, I will never buy their product after seeing how they are totally negative towards a consumer.


----------

